
OneHandWizard brings true one hand use to the iPhone - TheAfricanNerd
https://www.idownloadblog.com/2020/02/21/onehandwizard-2/
======
TheAfricanNerd
As phone screens get bigger, I have struggled with full one hand use that
reachability and other features have not solved. With my friend Janosch, we
built OneHandWizard which allows full one hand use with dynamic scaling of the
screen. Hope it inspires phone makers to make something as good since we can
only achieve this currently through jailbreak.

